# Old bully sticks?



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

A while back I bought Basil a couple of bully sticks. However, soon afterwards, we found out that Basil had chipped several of his teeth. We decided to keep his bully sticks from him until after he had his dental work done, which was scheduled 2 weeks later. After that, we were instructed to keep him on a strict canned-food-only diet for another two weeks. So as you can see, it's been over 4 weeks. The bully sticks were kept out in the open at room temperature. They seem much dryer and much less fresh than before, and Basil isn't as excited about them as he is about fresh bully sticks. 

My question is, how long does it take bully sticks to go bad on average? For those of you that buy in bulk, how do you store them to keep them lasting longer? And is it bad to try to feed a dog old bully sticks?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hm, I'm not sure. I usually buy 10 at a time and they last us over a month. I just store them in the closet, no where special, and he's always eaten them. I don't think they really go 'bad' necessarily. Jackson found a bully stick from months ago that had gotten buried under his toybox and ate it and was fine.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say it's fine. I bought some and my dog didn't like them. I found one buried in my flower bed a month or so later. I found another one under the couch and kept laying it out where she could get it but she wasn't interested so I threw it away. LOL. I'm trying antlers next. She does love to chew, she's just kind of picky. Actually she prefers plastic. Go figure.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil is really picky, too, so maybe he's just sick of bully sticks for now? He is uninterested in anything inedible, even if it's scented, not crazy about rawhide or anything like that, he used to like hooves but he got sick of them, at one point liked pig and cow ears but not anymore, he sorta kinda likes those dried cow tendon things but he tires of them quickly, and I guess he's getting sick of bully sticks! I might try antlers next or maybe I'll start making my own jerky again and see how he likes it.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You might want totry soaking the bully stick in water overnight to "refresh" it. I had gotten my dogs some paddy whacks ( the tendon jerkey treats) and they splintered too much for my liking dried out so I soaked them in water for almost 2 days, got them all soft again (but still tuff as heck) and gave them to the dogs. They enjoyed them much better and it still took them forever to finish them with out the harm of splinters (or chipped teeth). 

Does Basil have dental issues? soft teeth or something? What dental work did you have to have done that warranted 2 weeks of canned food if I may ask.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> You might want totry soaking the bully stick in water overnight to "refresh" it. I had gotten my dogs some paddy whacks ( the tendon jerkey treats) and they splintered too much for my liking dried out so I soaked them in water for almost 2 days, got them all soft again (but still tuff as heck) and gave them to the dogs. They enjoyed them much better and it still took them forever to finish them with out the harm of splinters (or chipped teeth).
> 
> Does Basil have dental issues? soft teeth or something? What dental work did you have to have done that warranted 2 weeks of canned food if I may ask.


That's a good idea! A couple of days ago I ran the end under some water for a minute and he showed interest, but soaking is a great idea. Maybe I'll add a little broth for extra flavor 

Basil had to have one of his teeth extracted (Right behind his top canine, forgot what it was called) And the other canine plus several of his incisors bonded and sealed. His teeth were badly chipped from chomping on his metal crate door during a panic attack while he was left alone (He has severe SA). Basil also had a bark softening surgery done at the same time, but I'm not sure which one warranted the 2 weeks of canned food only (I assume it was the extraction).


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> That's a good idea! A couple of days ago I ran the end under some water for a minute and he showed interest, but soaking is a great idea. Maybe I'll add a little broth for extra flavor
> 
> Basil had to have one of his teeth extracted (Right behind his top canine, forgot what it was called) And the other canine plus several of his incisors bonded and sealed. His teeth were badly chipped from chomping on his metal crate door during a panic attack while he was left alone (He has severe SA). Basil also had a bark softening surgery done at the same time, but I'm not sure which one warranted the 2 weeks of canned food only (I assume it was the extraction).


I'd have to venture a guess all 3 might have contributed to the need for soft food. The extractions, the bonding and the bark work. IDK if I'd soak the bully in any broth, it may make him attack it too vigerously considering all he's recently been thru. Did teh vet recommend any kind of calcium suppliment to help strengthen his teeth?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I'd have to venture a guess all 3 might have contributed to the need for soft food. The extractions, the bonding and the bark work. IDK if I'd soak the bully in any broth, it may make him attack it too vigerously considering all he's recently been thru. Did teh vet recommend any kind of calcium suppliment to help strengthen his teeth?


He's sort of an easy-going chewer and he takes his time, so I'm sure he'll be fine, but if he seems too overzealous I'll be sure to take it away. It's been nearly three weeks since his dental work and I've been given the "okay" to start giving him dry food and chews again  

The vet didn't recommend any sort of supplement because I'm pretty sure his teeth are in fine condition, aside from what he did to them by chomping on his crate door. But I did permanently remove his crate door and move him to the bathroom to try and keep him from hurting himself.


----------



## KerriBerri (Jan 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> That's a good idea! A couple of days ago I ran the end under some water for a minute and he showed interest, but soaking is a great idea. Maybe I'll add a little broth for extra flavor
> 
> Basil had to have one of his teeth extracted (Right behind his top canine, forgot what it was called) And the other canine plus several of his incisors bonded and sealed. His teeth were badly chipped from chomping on his metal crate door during a panic attack while he was left alone (He has severe SA). Basil also had a bark softening surgery done at the same time, but I'm not sure which one warranted the 2 weeks of canned food only (I assume it was the extraction).



Great idea! I have some bully sticks that I also got from bestbullysticks.com and she didn't show much interest in them at all. The ones I picked up at a local store she liked better. Anyway, I took the suggestion to soak one I got from bestbullysticks in broth and she started to chew on it. Thanks for the tip.


----------

